# FACTS on SHRIMP



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

so yesteday being monday, my fish are eating about half a 50pc shrimp ring...so about 12 a day so far...how soon would i notice difference in possibly growth, color, and maybe energy or movement or something....thanks guys


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

what were you feeding before?

shrimp rings are cooked, i like the raw prawns.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Canso said:


> what were you feeding before?
> 
> shrimp rings are cooked, i like the raw prawns.


this stuff is pretty raw...no breading or none of that crap, frozen....but possibly pre cooked......they were raised on feeders


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

you can not exspect a fast grow just by feeding them shrimp for daily meal..As I state many time, growing depending on matter facter such as

- fish must eat well and active
- the bigger tank the better, you want to fish to be able to swim around not sitting at the same spot
- do lots of water chang 25%-40% weekly
- temp 78-82f, good ph, good water parameter
- Feed your fish variety different food. have them get use to different food so they not picky it would help them eat anything you put in your tank.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

If the shrimp are pink, they're cooked.
Raw shrimp are grey.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> If the shrimp are pink, they're cooked.
> Raw shrimp are grey.


ok so then the shrimp are cooked.....my temp in my tank right now is at 82 right now, every week i do a 50% water change while i do my gravel vac...my fish seem very active now that they've been eating the shrimp...they use the power head....theres only 6 pygo's in a 120 lay-out so LOTS of room for these guys....so hopefully im on the right track...ill try and mix they're diet up


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

cooked shrimp have very little nutritional value compared to raw shrimp, the process of cooking "burns" off much of the nutrients...

ur basically feeding them practically nothing.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

so do they like the cooked shrimp, coz mine dont bother them at all...
and i've heard that raw shrimps with shell welps promote color enhancement.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> cooked shrimp have very little nutritional value compared to raw shrimp, the process of cooking "burns" off much of the nutrients...
> 
> ur basically feeding them practically nothing.


really now.....thats even better to know...thanks bud....next time ill grab some un-cooked shrimp...does it help with growth too that my heats jacked up?? to 82??....theres a small bit of aggression in my tank but nothing really to get me to turn it down....and i got a 6 1/4" red, a 5 1/2" red...a 6" caribe, and 3 5 1/2" caribes.......since they're all about that size is they're growth going to slow down now.....or how much will they grow from now on?? thanks a bunch


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

See if they will eat pellets. I mix in H. Gold Pellets in their diet and that has really helped develop the "red" on their bellies. The Gold Pellets have the highest mix of carotein in them which is what produces the coloration.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> See if they will eat pellets. I mix in H. Gold Pellets in their diet and that has really helped develop the "red" on their bellies. The Gold Pellets have the highest mix of carotein in them which is what produces the coloration.


hmmmm, i dont know if they'd eat pellets from the top...could give it a shot tho...

Edit:.....doesnt they're red go away when they're adults anyways?


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Give it a try. I did not think that mine would eat from the top either, but they did. IMO a try is worth the benefit.

Yes, when reds grow very large, or are full grown their red tends to blend away.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> Give it a try. I did not think that mine would eat from the top either, but they did. IMO a try is worth the benefit.
> 
> Yes, when reds grow very large, or are full grown their red tends to blend away.


so since my caribe/reds are about 5 1/2 - 6 1/2 how much quicker will they grow...or is this slow down time?


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

pellets are good.. i feed mine cichlid pellets


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

I feed them my reds flakes occasionally and the jump for joy! Literally.
I just sit there in front of the tank and see them swim up to the top and grab them flakes.









*I've finally gotten them used to the 10,000K lighting after 2months of using the paper towel method.








They look sooo amazing under that bright light.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

the_skdster said:


> I feed them my reds flakes occasionally and the jump for joy! Literally.
> I just sit there in front of the tank and see them swim up to the top and grab them flakes.:nod:
> 
> *I've finally gotten them used to the 10,000K lighting after 2months of using the paper towel method.
> ...


i also added tinfoil to the bottom of mine and cut slits so only a certain amount of light would show because they were skittish....im considering rigging something else up that wont cause them to be skittish...but to show some nice light


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> I feed them my reds flakes occasionally and the jump for joy! Literally.
> I just sit there in front of the tank and see them swim up to the top and grab them flakes.:nod:
> 
> *I've finally gotten them used to the 10,000K lighting after 2months of using the paper towel method.
> ...


i also added tinfoil to the bottom of mine and cut slits so only a certain amount of light would show because they were skittish....im considering rigging something else up that wont cause them to be skittish...but to show some nice light
[/quote]
By far I recommend this method. The easiest to use. And the light is more constant than the tin-foil technique since you it looks like you are "turning up" the light gradually over time.
Also, it makes your light look natural instead of the having dotted lighting all over your tank.
Just add 2 layers of paper towel for a week or two then remove one layer. Get them used to having only one layer for another week or two and remove it.
Voila! They don't care/notice the drastic change in light anymore!
Mine now don't even scatter when I turn the lights on full blast 10,000K in the morning!


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm......you got glass tops for your tank....i got nothing...i dont got any tops for my tank, just my light is sitting across the top, so thats why id did the tinfoil....ill try removing one light strip tonight, take the foil off and see how it goes


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm......you got glass tops for your tank....i got nothing...i dont got any tops for my tank, just my light is sitting across the top, so thats why id did the tinfoil....ill try removing one light strip tonight, take the foil off and see how it goes


You can cut the paper towel down to size and put in INTO the INSIDE of the light compartment against the clear plastic part of the light fixture.









Here's a pic I took right now without Flash. 10,000K kicks @ss!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I never dreamed in a million years that my pygos would ever touch pellets, especially floaters.
So, one day I got some "Hikari sinking carnivore pellets."
I got them all frenzied out with a regular krill feeding, and then threw in some sinking pellets with the krill.

They didn't know quite what to do with the pellets at first, but with their darting around swallowing krill, they accidently swallowed some pellets too.
They noticed that they were pretty good!

So they got into pellets, and then I got them to just go for pellets at certain feedings.
They got to really liking them, so then they would 'Attack' them as soon as they hit the water, and BAM!
Next thing you know, they're eating floating pellets.


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

mine love shrimp pellets.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

once this cooked shrimp ring is done (next couple days) ill buy some bulk frozen raw shrimp, as indicated by you fella's raw is way better for color enhancement etc......


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

i think u should use the cooked" shrimp for ur own consumption, get them raw shrimp asap.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> i think u should use the cooked" shrimp for ur own consumption, get them raw shrimp asap.


alright....if you guys insist....maybe tomorrow or friday ill get the raw stuff for these guys, thanks again everyone for the opinions....


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

ya i feed mine raw shrimp and talapia and sometimes beefheart they love that combo. but they only eat about 3 shrimp a day thats all they want any more just goes to the bottom.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

ok guys, i went to the store this morning, picked up some pacific raw shrimp, tossed it in fish loved it...i hope this helps out more then the cooked stuff....as for coloration and health wise, should i start noticing the difference in coloration after a few days or...how long would i have to wait for this stuff to start helpin them more


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

i noticed a change after about 2 weeks and thing are getting better for em they are much fater and active but that could be any number of things different that iv been trying


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

You will see a differance just by using raw shrimp.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> You will see a differance just by using raw shrimp.


since i got it today about noon they've chomped down each a fat chunk...im reallin hopin for these results soon


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

One thing I'm still learning with piranhas, is patience.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> One thing I'm still learning with piranhas, is patience.


oh yeah, ive had lots of patience with these ****'s....i came home today with some up-rooted plants...not too happy about that....what can you do tho


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

itstheiceman said:


> One thing I'm still learning with piranhas, is patience.


oh yeah, ive had lots of patience with these ****'s....i came home today with some up-rooted plants...not too happy about that....what can you do tho
[/quote]

Ya know how when you hurt your finger or something and your buddy says 
"Here, lemme hit you in the face so then your finger won't hurt so much?"

Get a planted oscar tank, and then you won't even NOTICE the uprooting from your piranhas!


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> One thing I'm still learning with piranhas, is patience.


oh yeah, ive had lots of patience with these ****'s....i came home today with some up-rooted plants...not too happy about that....what can you do tho
[/quote]

Ya know how when you hurt your finger or something and your buddy says 
"Here, lemme hit you in the face so then your finger won't hurt so much?"

Get a planted oscar tank, and then you won't even NOTICE the uprooting from your piranhas!








[/quote]

LOL.....if i wanted oscars i might aswell get some goldfish....they do the same thing anyways........nice time they uproot anything ill just take they're cave away LOL for punishment


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Don't feed them ONLY shrimp for an extended period. A varied diet is better.


----------



## xZipVi3tBoii (Jan 17, 2008)

the_skdster said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm......you got glass tops for your tank....i got nothing...i dont got any tops for my tank, just my light is sitting across the top, so thats why id did the tinfoil....ill try removing one light strip tonight, take the foil off and see how it goes


You can cut the paper towel down to size and put in INTO the INSIDE of the light compartment against the clear plastic part of the light fixture.









Here's a pic I took right now without Flash. 10,000K kicks @ss!

View attachment 131253

[/quote]

whats that over your intake filter? and what size tank is that? u have a hefty amount of fish in there.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Iceman- not all is lost with those shrimp. They are mighty good people food too! MMMMMMmmmmm


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

xZipVi3tBoii said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm......you got glass tops for your tank....i got nothing...i dont got any tops for my tank, just my light is sitting across the top, so thats why id did the tinfoil....ill try removing one light strip tonight, take the foil off and see how it goes


You can cut the paper towel down to size and put in INTO the INSIDE of the light compartment against the clear plastic part of the light fixture.









Here's a pic I took right now without Flash. 10,000K kicks @ss!

View attachment 131253

[/quote]

whats that over your intake filter? and what size tank is that? u have a hefty amount of fish in there.
[/quote]

Year old topic...


----------

